# clean and tidy wiring



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2015)

This is my first beginner layout and it will have 7 electrical blocks. I am using 20 gauge wiring. I was wanting to know what I could use underneath the table to secure the small wiring. I am looking for a wire clamp of some sort that will securely hold a small 20 gauge wire.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I zipped tied mine together then stapled them. Well , when I started off I did. Also if using a wooden base it's easier to drill holes before the top goes on. I also used a few bus bars, easy to run a big power or ground to then branch out from there. Some, all or none of these might help you.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

This style Cable Tie Mount is good:

http://www.amazon.com/Startech-HC102-Adhesive-Cable-Mounts/dp/B00008VFBE/

They have adhesive pad on the back, and a screw hole in the center as well if there is a lot of weight or you are sticking to a surface that might not adhere well. You put these about every 6 inches or so, and then you run the cable tie through the mount and then around the cables and pull tight. Cut the excess off as flush as possible.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The zip ties are an excellent choice. Start with them loosely tied so you can
add the inevitable 'forgotten' circuit wire.

Also, you would be wise to use color coded wires and keep a log of
what does what. There are self adhesive number bands that you
can wrap around wires or cables. When you have a number of red/green
wires to turnouts, for example, in a cable there will come a time when you need
to find a specific pair. Band them at both ends.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You can buy zip ties at home improvement stores for less than $0.10 each.

I leave a little slack in it so it's easier to clip off, and leave some of the tail in place to staple to the joists, put a label on, or both.

On the other hand, I've heard it said, "Order is for idiots. Genius can handle chaos."


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Not being a big fan of stick-on Zip tie holders, I used these that screw on
<<http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0052RHDJC?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00>>
Just make sure you get Philips type screws, trying to get regular slotted screws started is a real pain in the neck!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can get creative with PVC pipe. with one small hole (top) you can screw it up to the table through a large hole (bottom). Use short or long lengths. With a zig zag slit you can feed the wire in from the side.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

20 gauge wire is pretty small for track buss wire. You might want to consider 14 gauge with 20 gauge for the track feeders. If your buss runs are longer than 20' you may want to consider 12 gauge.


----------

